# Hypertexte sur I PAD ?



## Fred 80 (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
Sur un PC avec Word ou Excel je parvenais à ouvrir un PDF ou un autre Word en cliquant sur un point par le biais d'un lien hypertexte (une quarataine pour une page Word). Comment puis-je récupérer sur un I pad mes Word (et les liens) ou au pire comment puis-Je refaire ces nouvelles pages de liens.
Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mai 2011)

Eh bien il suffit de prendre en main "pages" pour ipad et l'on se rend vite compte qu'il est très light !
On ne peut insérer que des photos (de la bibliothèque) des tableaux (du type numbers) des graphiques et des figures (pré-définies)...Ce qui n'est déjà pas mal !
"Tout n'est pas possible, tout n'est pas réalisable !..."


----------



## Fred 80 (1 Mai 2011)

Merci. Tu parles d'insérer : Pour faire simple je veux faire une espéce de carte et en cliquant sur un trait de ma carte je veux ouvrir un PDF ou un autre document.


----------



## Fred 80 (1 Mai 2011)

Les aides en ligne keynote pages et numbers parlent de lien pour ouvrir safari ou les ails


----------



## Fred 80 (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai réussi a créer d'essaiun pdf sur le pc et a le transférer. Je parviens ainsi a crer un lien vers une adresse mail ou une adresse mais que puis je mettre dans le lien pour l'envoyer vers un autre pdf ?
Merci


----------



## Fred 80 (17 Mai 2011)

Je me réponds a moi même : j'ai réussi a créer un pdf de plusieurs pages avec la première page quinme sert de sommaire et envoi directement sur la page correspondante. Maintenant j'aimerais créer une page unique permettant d'ouvrir séparément un pdf.


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2011)

Ça, je ne pense pas que cela soit possible. Question de sécurité.


----------



## Fred 80 (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
L'evolution aidant, je me permet de relancer mon sujet : existe t'il un sysyeme (une appli ?) pour me permettre de créer une page ou 2 de pdf qui me servirait de sommaire pour ouvrir d'autres pdf stockés dans la tablette ?
Merci


----------

